# OGRES. Anyone who can help please



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm goign to start an Ogre army, ive bought the book but to be honest i don't know much fantasy to know what is good and what isn't. I want to get 1000pts so i can play on vets nights with it and then build up to 2000pts. Can anyone tell me what is good for ogres and why?


----------



## Wanderingrogue (Mar 10, 2007)

avoid:

hunters,giants, gorgers (unless u take scragg) and lead belchers

Good:

Tenderiser, butchers, yhetees, ironguts, trappers

Ok:

Gnoblars, maneaters, scrap launchers, bulls

Go for your life

Gary


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Wanderingrogue said:


> avoid:
> lead belchers


What the hell are you on about lead belchers are awesome they hace great missile weapons and are good in combat like all other ogres.

Warrior-of-hope in 1000pts go for bulls lead belchers ironguts and ONE brusier forget the fancy stuff its too expensive ti get into 1000pts. For 2000pts avoid lords they're insanely expensive get another hero and maybe some yehtis (sp).


----------



## Wanderingrogue (Mar 10, 2007)

12 range and they kill themselves - if your within 12 on the enemy YOU CHARGE!!!!!!!

They are so dire its not even funny, i may take them in units of 2 in larger games to counter other small units to bulk my points out, but thats it. in a small game i admit their *ok* too, but in a standard 2k game they suck the chrome of a tow hitch...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

yes you charge if your 12 inches away but if your 18 away they can move and shoot and therefore still be effective


----------



## Wanderingrogue (Mar 10, 2007)

and then kill emselves...


----------

